
PG&E falsified gas pipeline records for years after deadly explosion (2018) - masonic
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-pge-safety-investigation-20181214-story.html&t=0
======
masonic
Original discussion, 140+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18690916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18690916)

